# New Forest



## rr243 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi All,

Appreciate this unlikely and very late. I am in New Forest this weekend. I had thought I found a roasting company here and assumed they would make coffee as well. However said company is closed on the weekends. Does anyone know of good specialty coffee shops nearby or in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Nearest would be Boston Tea Party in Ringwood or Salisbury. There's also Lemana Coffee in Lymington if that's any help.


----------

